# Fridays Pics



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

I will start.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Some loads I have done since starting my Hotshot business, NSA Logistics. 12,200 lbs of pipe, and a 30ft Bow thruster for a barge.

Some pictures from opening weekend at Lone Star Offroad Ranch in Needville two weeks ago.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Finally got my aux fuel tank/tool box installed, extra 48 gallons. 

Water well elbow cracked and was gushing, luckily I caught it after 30 mins.
It was my first pvc plumbing job, I didnt do too bad

Everyone have a nice weekend:brew2:


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

My youngest turned 5 Weds.










For u Rolex lovers










Not to sure what to say.


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

Looks like it is clearing up. Fishing a tournament today, they say it is a go.


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

Ollie's point, Costa Rica


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Granddaughters first gun, one happy young man picking up his 10lb 2oz bass, and another I got in last week, a friends wifes fish 14lb 4oz


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow. That's a hoss


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

When's the last time you saw something like this?
Sabinal, Texas.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Good to see you up and running hotrod! Looks like some good paying loads to top it off!!


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

Received this .45 Colt for my birthday from Beautiful Girl.


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*Recent E Matagorda trip*

Fish Killa .....


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> Some pictures from opening weekend at Lone Star Offroad Ranch in Needville two weeks ago.


Well hello...


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

*The Dog Days of Summer*

Fun in the sun.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Setup at Royal Purple a few Friday nights back for legal street racing. Not much chance of it happening tonight, though with the rain. I hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Weekend at Somerville*

Friday Pics


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Lol


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Chase4556 said:


> Well hello...


Read my mind!:brew:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Farm Life!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Wife's new mutt.
Our dumb cat gettin ready to get stomped by a doe with a set of fawns.
On the back porch with my huntin buddy. Don't ask.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*My wifes idea.*

Can take the girl outa the country but cannot take the country outa the girl fresh cut oak tree I made her a mail box post.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I jumped the gun Wed night, but I had a good reason
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1169729


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

old 50's Tokhiem gas pump I've restored.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Crazy things in the sky


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

At the bird lease in NB this morning on the way out. 6" of rain last two days and don't know why I even came.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Chase4556 said:


> Well hello...





marshhunter said:


> Read my mind!:brew:


pretty sure those two are just kids.....


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

floating to Austin to watch the World Endurance Championship at COTA the next two days
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*Puppies need new homes.*

PM me if interested. They are 7 weeks old now and have their first shots. Price per pup is negotiable!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

sotexhookset said:


> At the bird lease in NB this morning on the way out. 6" of rain last two days and don't know why I even came.
> View attachment 1689417


Cause it is dove hunting. Last year had a great mroning of dove hunt on teh opening day while it was raining. birds got moving a little later but still limited out by noon.

We are going to be trying again in the morning even thou it will probably be raining.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Lit dock redfish
















Freshly finished peacock !!









And a recent largemouth!!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Took the kid on his first real fishing trip on the boat.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

StinkBait said:


> pretty sure those two are just kids.....


His daughter no less....I'm guessing 15.

Remind me not to post any pics of my daughter until she hits 25!

LOL


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

98aggie77566 said:


> His daughter no less....I'm guessing 15.
> 
> Remind me not to post any pics of my daughter until she hits 25!
> 
> LOL


If thats the case he had better carry a big stick.. hes going to need it in a couple years!

That an alarm system and flood lights!!:work:


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

jendruschb said:


> Fish Killa .....


I love how the boat (SCB?) is flying by in the picture. He sure looks like he's in a hurry to get away from the fish.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Future Houston Steer Champion!!*

Born this morning.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Pool progress was moving along nicely until the rain this week. Got some work done Monday and nothing since.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

No too many pics this week for me but here is wifey's new ride in the driveway.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey Dad....Shhhhhhhhh! Don't tell mom I made a mess.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Not good when you see this








Or this 








When ya gotta feed these mommas and their munchkins








And ya gotta use a bobcat to travel down the road and this is the only help you have


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Friday Eats.. Grab a Knapkin*

Fianlly Friday Pics ... Citrus - Agave -Tequila -Glazed Redfeech
Pecan Rice and a Citrus . One of my Favs..

Penned Chops with her Fav Alfredo

Flounda cornbread stuffed with Eggplant etc topped with a Shrimp Piquant Sauce Sided with Fagiolini Verdi Al Pomodoro (Green Beans With Tomatoes)

Croaker Al Orange.. Simple and great taste

Crawfeech n Shrimp Pasta ( Healthy Way- No Creams )

Baked Stuffed Trout

Polish -Cajun Turkey Loaf Sided with Fagiolini Verdi Al Pomodoro

Panko Crusted Redfeech topped with a Pontchartrain Sauce of Wild Sh-rooms n Shrimp


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

bobbyoshay said:


> Not good when you see this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool pics, and heavy on the Miller Lite!!!


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

My new toy that I got for 40th birthday (although a few months late). Came with hard top...just got the soft top in yesterday. Once I get rid of the street tires and put on some aggressive 35s, she'll be ready to go...


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Our litter of Red Lab puppies came Wednesday after work! 6pm-1am, 7 boys, 6 girls. All are doing great.





































Mama & Papa
















Mama, full and ready to pop!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

DCAVA said:


> cool pics, and heavy on the Miller Lite!!!


When the top speed is 6-7 mph and it takes over an hour to feed a bale you gotta prepare. I'm happy to have the tractor back from John Deere since it only takes 15 mins to accomplish the same task. That mutt drinks like a fish......atleast that's my story and I'm stickin w it


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^cool truck & tractor, must be awesome w/that type of work/lifestyle; I haggle and hassle w/people everyday all day, well my salesmen do anyway, and I can't wait for the weekend to get in the woods or on my boat in the water!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

DCAVA said:


> ^^^cool truck & tractor, must be awesome w/that type of work/lifestyle; I haggle and hassle w/people everyday all day, well my salesmen do anyway, and I can't wait for the weekend to get in the woods or on my boat in the water!


I'm in retail sales so I deal with customers and the general public 7 days a week. Once I hit the gravel road every night my brain flips from my business to farm work. No time for real fun for me but I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

New iphone 6+, this is a lot bigger. It slightly bigger than an Galaxy s5 with a case. I think I will end up giving this one to dad and getting the 6


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

My daughter modeling her camo fashion opening weekend of Dove Season!


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

My daughter recently changed from SHSU to TTU and will be playing softball for Texas Tech. We had our official visit last weekend with all the 2015 recruits.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Congrats to you and your daughter.

Getting the nod to play D1 softball is HUGE!!!

I know how much time we spend with my daughter at 12 y/o......can only imagine the time/$$ investments you have made to help her get where she is today.

Congrats!!


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

98aggie77566 said:


> Congrats to you and your daughter.
> 
> Getting the nod to play D1 softball is HUGE!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you. She is very excited about the whole thing. She is going to study construction engineering and found out that they are required to do a semester abroad. It was an amazing amount of time and money to get her to where she is but she has more discipline than most any other kid I have ever known because of what softball has taught her. If you ever need advice on getting your daughter recruited, let me know.


----------



## yr_tiger (Feb 7, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> Born this morning.


Bad ***** lil calf. cluby show calf?


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

br549 said:


> My daughter recently changed from SHSU to TTU and will be playing softball for Texas Tech. We had our official visit last weekend with all the 2015 recruits.


We were there also, my daughter is a sophomore


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

congrats to great parenting and to your daughter for her perseverance!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

100's of hummingbirds today on the front porch. I guess this weather blew them in....most we've ever have had. The really 'ramp up' at the 1:00 mark. gb


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

galvbay said:


> 100's of hummingbirds today on the front porch. I guess this weather blew them in....most we've ever have had. The really 'ramp up' at the 1:00 mark. gb


WOW! I have a few. Mainly, just one that sits on the wire & guards her feeder. I have seen as many as five. I do see them around the farm eating the tulip vines. 
Your on fire.


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> Born this morning.


How is he bred??


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

galvbay said:


> 100's of hummingbirds today on the front porch. I guess this weather blew them in....most we've ever have had. The really 'ramp up' at the 1:00 mark. gb










Got them here too. Going through a gallon of sugar water a day in three feeders. Between Aransas Pass and Rockport. Like honey been at a hive.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

rubberducky said:


> Good to see you up and running hotrod! Looks like some good paying loads to top it off!!


Thank you for your advice in helping me get started.



Chase4556 said:


> Well hello...


My daughter driver is 14. Her friend is 13.



marshhunter said:


> Read my mind!:brew:


Get your heads outta your rectum horn dogs


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> Thank you for your advice in helping me get started.
> 
> My daughter driver is 14. Her friend is 13.
> 
> Get your heads outta your rectum horn dogs


Please see below!



marshhunter said:


> If thats the case he had better carry a big stick.. hes going to need it in a couple years!
> 
> That an alarm system and flood lights!!:work:


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

A few misc. pics.

1) Saw this at the store last night and thought of all the Bloody Mary drinkers on 2Cool
2) We finally got rain and I ran off the drive and made a nice rut
3) All these clouds have produced some gorgeous sunsets
4) Was trying to get this gorgeous cloud with the moon
5) Thought at first I saw my camera flash
6) Last Sunday on our way to Zumbathon (I'm in the middle), this pic made me think of an old high school pic......
7) On our way to UIL competition in Dallas, 1975, can you recognize me?


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Texasgirl44 said:


> My daughter modeling her camo fashion opening weekend of Dove Season!


You have a beautiful little girl. The bottom pic reminds me of Anna Chlumsky - with black hair - in the original My Girl.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

A few from our recent cruise around Turkey and Greece.
1. The house the Virgin Mary lived in when she had to flee to Turkey to escape her enemies.
2. Ephesus where she spent her final days.
3. Sunrise as we pulled into Mytilini Greece
4. Crete Greece
5. Part of the ancient wall and fortress around the island of Rhodes
6. Another from Crete
7. and 8. Santorini Greece. One of the most beautiful place I've ever been...and I've been around.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey Shupe about the watch," I got my mind on my Money and my money on my mind"



JShupe said:


> My youngest turned 5 Weds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

My youngest son Christians' B-day was last Thursday, he wanted a new Rawlings outfielders glove for this years season, so I got him this one and had his name lazer engraved for him.

High dollar gloves nowaday as compared to when I was in high school.....


----------

